
Working with 189MB JSON document - thedevsaddam
https://github.com/thedevsaddam/gojsonq/wiki/Working-with-189MB-JSON-document
======
NVRM
It should be interesting to make it in different langs. Following my
experiments, pretty sure that last php versions are faster, but of course,
need proof^

------
jimsmart
This benchmark also includes time taken to print the output, but probably
shouldn't.

